# 230/380/460 volt motor???



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

A combination of series and parallel just looking at the diagram in your pic.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

The low voltage connection is a parallel ∆, medium is a parallel Y and high is a series ∆.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

The motor has six windings. For low voltage it is wired in a double delta, for medium voltage it is wired in a double wye, and for high voltage it is wired in a single delta. The windings would each be rated for 230 volts. With the low and high voltage connections each winding would see 230 volts. For the 380 volt connection each winding would see ~220 volts.

As far as the momentary start circuit, that is required because of the thermostat connections in the motor. Those connections are wired into the motor control circuit so that if the motor overheats the starter will drop out and the power will be removed from the motor. With a momentary start button, restarting the motor after a high temperature trip will require manual intervention. If the control system was a "maintained start" system, the motor would stop when it was too hot, but would automatically restart when the motor cools enough for the internal temperature switch to return to its normal state.


----------



## Chris A. (Feb 15, 2014)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> As far as the momentary start circuit, that is required because of the thermostat connections in the motor. Those connections are wired into the motor control circuit so that if the motor overheats the starter will drop out and the power will be removed from the motor. With a momentary start button, restarting the motor after a high temperature trip will require manual intervention. If the control system was a "maintained start" system, the motor would stop when it was too hot, but would automatically restart when the motor cools enough for the internal temperature switch to return to its normal state.


First off, I'm not trying to argue with you. I am a student and just finished motor controls and I am curious. If you use a momentary start button, the motor starter would have to be latched for continuous run on the motor? If so, if the motor does overheat, will it trip the overloads on the motor starter?


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Chris A. said:


> First off, I'm not trying to argue with you. I am a student and just finished motor controls and I am curious. If you use a momentary start button, the motor starter would have to be latched for continuous run on the motor? If so, if the motor does overheat, will it trip the overloads on the motor starter?


Yes indeed, the starter would need to have a latch in order to stay closed. And yes, if the O/Ls tripped, the starter would drop out and the momentary start button would have to be pushed in order to get it to run.

Typically, thermostats embedded in the motor windings (like the J wires in the OPs motor) are connected in series with the stop button. That way, if they open, it's the same as pushing the stop button.


----------



## Chris A. (Feb 15, 2014)

micromind said:


> Yes indeed, the starter would need to have a latch in order to stay closed. And yes, if the O/Ls tripped, the starter would drop out and the momentary start button would have to be pushed in order to get it to run. Typically, thermostats embedded in the motor windings (like the J wires in the OPs motor) are connected in series with the stop button. That way, if they open, it's the same as pushing the stop button.


Cool, thanks. Just learned something else. That will help me look like I know something when my instructor starts going over motors, lol.


----------

